# Pinstriping



## OldRider (Aug 21, 2010)

I found this article on an automotive site I often visit, if this neat little device can be applied to  automotive pinstriping then why not bikes?
http://www.canadiandriver.com/2010/08/18/auto-tech-pinstriping-using-the-beugler-striper.htm


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 21, 2010)

i have one those


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 21, 2010)

The ironic thing is that the original method of pin striping on fenders was to put the fender on a wheel of sorts and to take a very fine brush and then "roll" the wheel with the brush staying stationary. This is why on many original fenders will have less than uniform stripes that actually are wider in some spots and narrower in others-- the roll and brush drag method allowed for small variations in pressure to impact the stripe. I imagine that on frames and other parts the process was similarly simple and done by hand. Today many restorers use quality masking and paint by hand with the small brush. This works too, and may actually be a higher grade and more uniform production than the originals (the originals being geared toward mass production).

You could get into higher level technology if you wanted very fine striping. But it might be overkill if you're looking for a product loyal to most of the original production bikes from the 1920s-1960s.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPLRF5F5SZY

Here is a good example of what SirMike is talking about


----------



## PCHiggin (Aug 23, 2010)

*Who was it?*

I've seen that before,really cool to look back.I couldn't tell what company it was and have no sound. Who was it? Thanks.

Pat


----------



## bairdco (Aug 23, 2010)

i think the pinstriper at the Colson Factory in the 30's and 40's chewed on the end of a stick till it resembled a brush, then had a coupla shots of booze to celebrate the end of prohibition, then went nuts with his paints...


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 23, 2010)

Pat
I think it is the Westfield plant


----------



## tobolski (Oct 18, 2010)

too cool, nice to see how it was done back then...


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 18, 2010)

that's another one of those tools that someone who knows what they're doing can make look easy but in real life when you try it comes out like garbage. I've played with one and never got it to work very well. I've found that the Testors paint pens work pretty well.


----------



## twowheelfan (Oct 22, 2010)

that beugeler tool is a pain to use. its by no means easier to use, and tons more work to clean! i got one and tried it for about 20 minutes. great on 7 mile long stripes that are on flat surfaces that dont need to end in a point, but terrible on a 1"tube.  a Mack striping brush, some oneshot lettering enamel, patience and some paint thinner is the ticket. get a book on striping and lettering from Eastwood and practice on a piece of glass ( easily cleanable )
patience and practice will pay off. it will be quicker in the long run and you will learn a skill as well. there is a lot to be said about the tried and true ways of old.


----------

